

How Go Daddy got its name, its logo (and what they mean) - tgriesser
http://www.bobparsons.me/9/how-godaddy-got-name-logo-mean.html

======
nodata
Since I can't downvote this Go Daddy story, I'll just put this here:

<https://www.gandi.net/>

(I don't work for them)

